# Heart shaped uterus



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and now I'm a bit concerned. I have a heart shaped uterus and was told that it is possible for baby to get stuck with her head at the top. She is laying transverse at the moment. How likely is this and are there ways that I can help her go head down?

I know it's early and babies move in and out of position a lot before labour, but I really hate the thought of having a cesarean.

Thanks, Karen x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

She does still have a bit of room to move in at the moment, so there's a good chance she will move head gown. Unfortunately, with your uterus, if she moves to the breech position, she will probably stay there, and there isn't really anything you can do to move her round. They wouldnt offer you any ecv. A section isn't as bad as you imagine, as long as you keep moving, the pain isn't bad, its worst in a morning if you've got stiff overnight. You can drive after about 3 weeks if you go to your gp, you can go on short walks with the pram, so just go with whatever happens, you will be fine either way,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thanks for your quick reply. I thought this might be the case. Will just have to see what happens.

Thanks again and happy new year! K x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I have another quick question and didn't think it a good idea to start a new thread as its all about the same thing!

How likely is it to have a vaginal birth with a breech baby? I'm just trying to get all the info together to prepare myself. Also, does it hurt more due to baby's position?

Thanks x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Breech babies vaginal birth is more risky particularly if it is your first baby which it is isn't it??

They would offer you external cephalic version ECV which turns the baby under scan guidance. 

If that doesn't work they will offer you a caesarean section which research suggests is the safer option. 

Obviously the choice is yours. Have you read about vaginsl breech birth at all?? 

Kaz. X


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply. Yes this is our first baby and no I haven't read much yet as didn't want to scare myself! Guess I'll have to face the music and read up on it. 

What would be your advice if she is breech?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Little miss, 

Honestly..... A section. Give ecv a go if in right breech position. As only certain breechs can be turned. 

Vaginal breech can be successful but is more likely if youve had a baby before. 

The main reason there is a risk as the largest part of baby the head is coming last. With a cephalic (head first) birth the largest part is first you know the rest will fit! 

Does that help. How many weeks are you? About 30? Baby can move round fairly easily until about 35wks. And after that sometimes! So don't worry there is time. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thanks for you honest opinion. Was watching some videos of breech births and was think a section looks ore normal if you know what I mean. Guess we will have to wait and see.

Thanks again x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, just be prepared that they may not offer ecv with your bicornate uterus. Not all consultants like to do them in that situation,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

